# Will G152 handle a 5 ft bushhog?



## genew (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a G152 and was wondering if it would handle a 5 ft bush hog to cut about 3acres that has gown up since late summer? Thanks Gene


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF. 
How many horse power at PTO,also type of brush...thick grass,thickness of brush.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I seriously doubt that a G152, with only 15 HP could handle a 5' bush hog.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If you mean a Bolens G152, I'd say no. If you don't want to have a cursing fit you need about 25 hp minimum.


----------

